# On An Empty Stomach-WHY?



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

People on here have mentioned that they get gas on an empty stomach, the question is why? There's no food to ferment off of, so why is it such a problem? I get that notoriously, if I eat anything after that so that I'm not hungry, I get worse and worse and the day is ruined.Anyone with actual info and info in english is appreciated







When I read those scientific articles with numbers and all that other stuff I'm lost. Thanks!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteeople on here have mentioned that they get gas on an empty stomach, the question is why?


The simple answer is that the belief isn't true. Why do you believe that? Gas volume is gut is practically nil during fasting. The only source would be the atmosphere and that should stay about constant whether a person eats or not.IBS subject probably do have problems moving gas, but that is probably true fasting or not. However, it wouldn't be easy to know this since one can't easily tell the gas volume present in the gut.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteeople on here have mentioned that they get gas on an empty stomach, the question is why?


The simple answer is that the belief isn't true. Why do you believe that? Gas volume is gut is practically nil during fasting. The only source would be the atmosphere and that should stay about constant whether a person eats or not.IBS subject probably do have problems moving gas, but that is probably true fasting or not. However, it wouldn't be easy to know this since one can't easily tell the gas volume present in the gut.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I used to have the same problem - gas fromeating after fasting. I don't know why, butI don't have it anymore. I'm just thankful.Hope yours quits, too.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I used to have the same problem - gas fromeating after fasting. I don't know why, butI don't have it anymore. I'm just thankful.Hope yours quits, too.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm more likely to be chewing gum when I haven't had anything to eat in a while and am starting to get a little hungry... and chewing gum for too long can mean I swallow air and burp and fart. Yes, there really is air introduced into my system through the gum-chewing, flux.Just a thought to maybe help explain gas on an empty stomach in some cases.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm more likely to be chewing gum when I haven't had anything to eat in a while and am starting to get a little hungry... and chewing gum for too long can mean I swallow air and burp and fart. Yes, there really is air introduced into my system through the gum-chewing, flux.Just a thought to maybe help explain gas on an empty stomach in some cases.


----------



## Mimi54 (Jul 7, 2001)

You are lucky you can even chew gum-I gave that up a long time ago(sugarless or regular). The longer I chewed, the more gassy I got, the gassier I got, right to the bathroom I would go(instant D) Even on an empty stomach, there was always enough to cause me to run(urgency). Chewing gum became such a mental block that even when I was on Lotronex, I was afraid to try chewing again. Oh how I miss chewing!!!!


----------



## Mimi54 (Jul 7, 2001)

You are lucky you can even chew gum-I gave that up a long time ago(sugarless or regular). The longer I chewed, the more gassy I got, the gassier I got, right to the bathroom I would go(instant D) Even on an empty stomach, there was always enough to cause me to run(urgency). Chewing gum became such a mental block that even when I was on Lotronex, I was afraid to try chewing again. Oh how I miss chewing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2001)

I suffer from constant gas, and have tried fasting on many occasions (eg before going to job interviews), however although the volume might be less, and the odour less pronounced, I can assure you that I have to pass gas no matter what. The day I went for my endoscopy a few years ago my bowels were completely empty, however I was passing as much gas as ever on that day







Obviously one never stops drinking liquids, and to me this just means that whatever the bacteria are feeding on must be in the drink. Maybe some sugar (lactose!!) or artificial sweetener. Or maybe the bacteria just continue "breathing" while fasting? I don't believe my gas comes from swallowing air - I think one could easily get rid of that gas by burping, something which I rarely have to do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2001)

I suffer from constant gas, and have tried fasting on many occasions (eg before going to job interviews), however although the volume might be less, and the odour less pronounced, I can assure you that I have to pass gas no matter what. The day I went for my endoscopy a few years ago my bowels were completely empty, however I was passing as much gas as ever on that day







Obviously one never stops drinking liquids, and to me this just means that whatever the bacteria are feeding on must be in the drink. Maybe some sugar (lactose!!) or artificial sweetener. Or maybe the bacteria just continue "breathing" while fasting? I don't believe my gas comes from swallowing air - I think one could easily get rid of that gas by burping, something which I rarely have to do.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I don't know what causes it, but it sounds like a way to cope would be not to fast. You could eat several small snacks and meals instead of the 3 meal per day schedule.I used to do this, I didn't understand at the time I had gas in my stomach, but eating alway eased the pain or spasms. Crackers were my best bet, bread was good also.Since I've gone on a sugar and fruit free diet my symptoms have improved and I don't feel the need to eat as often. Another thing to try is probiotics, this usually helps gas.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I don't know what causes it, but it sounds like a way to cope would be not to fast. You could eat several small snacks and meals instead of the 3 meal per day schedule.I used to do this, I didn't understand at the time I had gas in my stomach, but eating alway eased the pain or spasms. Crackers were my best bet, bread was good also.Since I've gone on a sugar and fruit free diet my symptoms have improved and I don't feel the need to eat as often. Another thing to try is probiotics, this usually helps gas.


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

I fast all day long because if I eat something during the day, the gas will be worse at night. I find that if I have alot of gas during the day, even though I didn't eat, it usually has to do with something that I ate the night before. french fries gives me alot of excess gas the next day. So does taking an imodium the day before. Also, if I ate something with dairy and take a Lactaid pill, I'm usually alright that same evening but the next day will have alot of excessive gas even though I've eaten nothing since the night before.


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

I fast all day long because if I eat something during the day, the gas will be worse at night. I find that if I have alot of gas during the day, even though I didn't eat, it usually has to do with something that I ate the night before. french fries gives me alot of excess gas the next day. So does taking an imodium the day before. Also, if I ate something with dairy and take a Lactaid pill, I'm usually alright that same evening but the next day will have alot of excessive gas even though I've eaten nothing since the night before.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Maybe if you're eating the first time after fasting a while, you're *really* hungry, so you're eating faster and gulping air?------------------*JennT*


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Maybe if you're eating the first time after fasting a while, you're *really* hungry, so you're eating faster and gulping air?------------------*JennT*


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quoteeople on here have mentioned that they get gas on an empty stomach, the question is why?


Could you explain what you mean by "empty stomach"? How long has it been since you've eaten? and how soon after eating do you get gas?


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quoteeople on here have mentioned that they get gas on an empty stomach, the question is why?


Could you explain what you mean by "empty stomach"? How long has it been since you've eaten? and how soon after eating do you get gas?


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

If you're drinking, you could be swallowing air when you drink. I remember reading that drinking through a straw was either better or worse if you have probs with that. And of course carbonated beverages are a no-no if you're fighting gas. I think some people might just swallow air through talking and normal stuff.I used to chew gum all the time, no probs. Then I got to the point when I was swallowing a lot of air. I think it had to do with the change in my bite due to orthodontics. Now I don't swallow as much air, but I think I still swallow a little. I usually use gum for 15-20 minutes after a meal to freshen my breath. And same when I'm hungry. I make a concentrated effort to not chew or play (blow bubbles, pop the gum, etc.), and just chew a little and keep the gum in my cheek. I still can't enjoy gum like I used to.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

If you're drinking, you could be swallowing air when you drink. I remember reading that drinking through a straw was either better or worse if you have probs with that. And of course carbonated beverages are a no-no if you're fighting gas. I think some people might just swallow air through talking and normal stuff.I used to chew gum all the time, no probs. Then I got to the point when I was swallowing a lot of air. I think it had to do with the change in my bite due to orthodontics. Now I don't swallow as much air, but I think I still swallow a little. I usually use gum for 15-20 minutes after a meal to freshen my breath. And same when I'm hungry. I make a concentrated effort to not chew or play (blow bubbles, pop the gum, etc.), and just chew a little and keep the gum in my cheek. I still can't enjoy gum like I used to.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Yes, there really is air introduced into my system through the gum-chewing, flux.


and


> quote: If you're drinking, you could be swallowing air when you drink.


and


> quote:Maybe if you're eating the first time after fasting a while, you're *really* hungry, so you're eating faster and gulping air?


Air is introduced into your system every time you swallow, but people don't seem to have much or any of it in the small bowel. We don't really understand what's going on here to tell the truth. The only way air could enter would be if this thing that should be going on were not (and also if there were another source: spontaenous air swallowing).


> quote:Obviously one never stops drinking liquids, and to me this just means that whatever the bacteria are feeding on must be in the drink.


Not if the drink were water. If you were doing a fasting test to determine the source of gas, you'd want to limit drinks to water. That would virtually eliminate gas from the bacteria.


> quote:Or maybe the bacteria just continue "breathing"


Huh?


> quote: don't believe my gas comes from swallowing air - I think one could easily get rid of that gas by


How would you tell that is what is happening? Only an X-ray could tell you how much gas there is and where it is.


> quote:french fries gives me alot of excess gas the next day


The bulk of the gas should come within several hours (4-6) after eating. Beyond that, it could just be that it is not exiting efficiently.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Yes, there really is air introduced into my system through the gum-chewing, flux.


and


> quote: If you're drinking, you could be swallowing air when you drink.


and


> quote:Maybe if you're eating the first time after fasting a while, you're *really* hungry, so you're eating faster and gulping air?


Air is introduced into your system every time you swallow, but people don't seem to have much or any of it in the small bowel. We don't really understand what's going on here to tell the truth. The only way air could enter would be if this thing that should be going on were not (and also if there were another source: spontaenous air swallowing).


> quote:Obviously one never stops drinking liquids, and to me this just means that whatever the bacteria are feeding on must be in the drink.


Not if the drink were water. If you were doing a fasting test to determine the source of gas, you'd want to limit drinks to water. That would virtually eliminate gas from the bacteria.


> quote:Or maybe the bacteria just continue "breathing"


Huh?


> quote: don't believe my gas comes from swallowing air - I think one could easily get rid of that gas by


How would you tell that is what is happening? Only an X-ray could tell you how much gas there is and where it is.


> quote:french fries gives me alot of excess gas the next day


The bulk of the gas should come within several hours (4-6) after eating. Beyond that, it could just be that it is not exiting efficiently.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

This has confused me a lot too. I found a really good explanation here:

http://ask.metafilter.com/261325/Why-does-waiting-too-long-to-eat-make-me-bloated

Scroll down to the green part, where it basically says that when you're hungry the stomach's parietal cells produce gastric acid and the stomach produces bicarbonate to neutralise the acid, which produces carbon dioxide gas. This is why if you go to bed hungry after eating a light dinner you not only find it hard to get to sleep but produce a lot of gas as well.

This site says much the same thing, but claims that most of the gas is absorbed into the blood stream before it gets to the colon. My experience though has been that fasting during the day doesn't reduce gas, it increases it.

https://www.temple.edu/medicine/departments_centers/clinical_departments/GasintheDigestiveTract.htm


----------

